# for here or to go?



## Nizo

If you’ve ever eaten in a fast food restaurant, for example McDonald’s, you’ve heard this expression:

English: (US) _for here or to go?_, (UK) _eat in or take away?_
Spanish:  _¿para aquí o para llevar?_
French:  _sur place ou à emporter?_

How do you say it in your language?  (And please let me know if you don't use the same English/Spanish/French phrase as above.)

Thanks! / Dankon!


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese I guess it would be the same, *Para aqui ou para levar?*, although waiters don't usually say this. Normally, they'll just ask *Para levar?*, or, they'll ask about the meal, for example *Para jantar? (for dinner?)*, meaning "For here?"


----------



## Thomas1

In *Polish* we would say:
_na miejscu czy na wynos_ - at the spot or to takeaway

Also here one can very often hear the truncated version _na wynos._

Tom


----------



## ukuca

In Turkey, you would probably hear "burada mı, paket mi?" (at the spot or to takeway) or "burada mı, sarayım mı?" (at the spot or should I wrap it up?).


----------



## astlanda

Estonian:
Kas (sööte) siin või (võtate) kaasa!
[if] + (you [plural] eat) + here + or (you [plural] take) with[you]!


----------



## Woland

Romanian : _aici sau la pachet_?


----------



## SansVisage

We only say "¿para llevar?" here. Just for making it short, I think.


----------



## poul

Danish: Spise her eller med hjem ?
rough translated back to english word 4 word: eat here or with home ?

but this is mostly used in chinese fastfood places. most other places you get a question like these ?

Spiser du her ? (Are you eating here?)

or

Skal det med hjem ? (should it with you home ?)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian, not the best of phrases, but:
za ovde ili za  poneti?

It can also be: 
Da li  jedete ovde ili nosite? (Are you eating here, or taking it with you).


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian:
- mangia qui o porta via? (formal)
- mangi qui o porti via? (informal)


----------



## Henryk

German: 

_(Für hier oder) zum Mitnehmen?_ (bad German but very frequent)


----------



## kareno999

Mandarin:
堂吃还是带走？(Literally: Eat in this hall or take it away? )
There are many other variations, as far as i know.
(在)这里吃还是外带？(Literally: Eat here or take it away?)
(在)这里吃还是打包? (Literally: Eat here or pack it up?)
You can do the rest combinations...


----------



## Encolpius

Czech --- Tady nebo s sebou? 
Hungarian --- Itt eszed vagy becsomagoljam? / Becsomagoljam?


----------



## ger4

German: _Zum Hieressen oder zum Mitnehmen?_
- _zum_ = 'to' + definite article
- _Hieressen_ = compound noun: 'here' + 'eating'
- _oder_ = 'or'
- _Mitnehmen_ = compound noun: 'with' + 'take' (= take away)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

こちらでお召し上がりですか？それともお持ち帰りですか？
kochira de o meshi agari desuka? soretomo omochi kaeri desuka?
lit. Do you eat it here or bring it back otherwise?


----------



## Gavril

In some regions of the United States (e.g. parts of the east coast), I have heard people say "To stay or to go?" rather than "For here or to go?".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


*«Θα καθήσετε ή για έξω;»* [θa kaˈθisete i ʝa ˈekso?] --> lit. _you'll sit (at a table is omitted), or for out?_


----------



## Messquito

In Taiwanese Chinese:
1. 內用外帶？(Lit. Have it in or take it out?)
That is the casual way to put this.
2.However, other ones can be possible:
這邊吃嗎？(Eat here?)
這邊吃還帶走？(Eat it here or take it away?)
帶走嗎？(Take-away?)

I found 1. and 2. to be equally usual in Taiwan, with 1. being used in formal places (e.g. McDonalds, where the workers are trained), and 2. used in an ordinary diner.


----------



## Ana_Ca

In Russian:
*Вам здесь или на вынос?* /vam ˈzdʲesʲ ilʲɪ na ˈvɨnəs/
*Вам здесь или с собой?* /vam ˈzdʲesʲ ilʲɪ s sɐˈboj/


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch:
*Meenemen of hier opeten?*


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:
*Per (menjar-ho/prendre-ho) aquí o per emportar-s'ho?*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Tady nebo s sebou?


----------



## KalAlbè

Gavril said:


> In some regions of the United States (e.g. parts of the east coast), I have heard people say "To stay or to go?" rather than "For here or to go?".



In NY by far that's what I've heard the most.


----------



## Tropicalta21

In Brazilian Portuguese it is usually "aqui ou pra viagem?", but usually if you want to take away you'll need to specify during the order ("pra viagem"), otherwise they'll assume you'll eat in.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

За тука/овде или за носење? (Za tuka/ovde ili za nosenje?) = lit. _"For here or for takeaway?"_

носење (nósenje) _noun_ = _"wearing", "bearing", "carrying", "transporting", "leading", "takeaway"..._


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> 
> 
> *«Θα καθήσετε ή για έξω;»* [θa kaˈθisete i ʝa ˈekso?] --> lit. _you'll sit (at a table is omitted), or for out?_


Sometimes «Θα καθήσετε ή *πακέτο*;» [pa'ceto]

_πακέτο=packet_; here: _food or drink to be consumed off premises_.


----------

